# 1099 whitbred



## rude (13/6/15)

Just tried this yeast quite old pack from Roy (TWOC) 7 months old

Did a 500ml starter & stepped up to 2.5 L

Pitched on top of some Simpsons Marris Otter malt
Carramunich ll crystal malt
& a touch of Wey Wheat

Went Challanger hop plugs all the way 40 min , 5 mins & in the cube

1046 to 1012 two weeks in fermenter

cc for 11 days

Drinking dam fine after 3 weeks in the keg gunner blow any time soon

Nice malty flavours with the marmalade from the challenger complementing it nicely

Has aynone else tried this yeast I am a fan


----------



## manticle (13/6/15)

One of my first uk liquids. I enjoy it particularly in darker style UK like porter and stout although I've also used it in milds. I prefer 1469 for anything uk but it is a good yeast nonetheless.


----------



## dicko (13/6/15)

Yes I have used it a few times and I have found it drops brilliantly clear as well.


----------



## Tahoose (13/6/15)

Bought 2 packs that were 50% off the other day. Didn't swell so bought another pack and will use a starter for the original 2.

Have 50litres of esb that I want to ferment so hoping that it turns out well.


----------



## mje1980 (13/6/15)

It's a great all round UK ale yeast. Great character and really easy to use, not fussy at all.


----------



## mje1980 (13/6/15)

Just grabbed some more


----------



## pvan340 (13/6/15)

Just used it in half of my first double batch. Kegs been conditioning and carbing for a week now. Used 1098 in the other half. So far tastes are great, liking it better than the 1098.


----------



## rude (13/6/15)

Great to hear & yes Dicko mine dropped really clear also


----------

